# Laurel wood



## Paul.J (11 Jul 2007)

Can anyone give any info on this wood for turning.
I was given a branch part i think about 7 foot long 4" diam.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Jul 2007)

Must have been some bush :lol: 

I know that there is a wood called 'camphor laurel' that gets turned but don't know about our native bush Paul.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jul 2007)

*Bodrighy wrote*
Must have been some bush 
That's just what i said Pete,but he was adamant,(not Adam Ant the singer) :lol: that it was a big Laurel bush he'd cut down. :shock: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Jul 2007)

Hi Paul,

Just found this thread referring to laurel.

Apparently it isn't too good to eat :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jul 2007)

Thanks for that Pete.
I don't think i'll be bothering with it.Eating or turning :shock: 
Paul.J.


----------



## greybeard (28 Jul 2007)

hi Paul

Just to say that I have tried turning laurel quite successfully, a couple of lengths trimmed from a bush in the garden which was about 25 years old. Only small stuff, 4" to 5" diameter max., and not very straight so no long vases!

Air dried and no end sealing (didn't know any better then!) - struck me as almost a poor mans box. Not a lot of figuring, but quite a lot of small knots which were interesting. Took and held a good sharp/clean finish.


----------

